
The 3 Keys To Designing A Business That Learns  - vinnylohan
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670859/the-3-keys-to-designing-a-business-that-learns
======
deveshz
Seriously good article.I loved the lines: because it’s better to be an
adaptive company than a well-recognized fossil.

~~~
axayratan
And the example : IBM, Amazon.

